# Valley Pan Gasket on a 2000 audi s4?



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

hey i pulled my Valley Pan off the top of my motor when i was doing my intake manifold spacers, and i did not have a Valley Pan Gasket. so i baught one put it in the car and it may not supose to have this gasket in my car. i know on the 2000.5 and 01 and 02 have this gasket but does anyone know if i am not suposta have one and just a normal gasket with no insides. and install it will the car act weird and missfire and run ****ty ? bec i installed the wrong gasket? this is the gasket i put in http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Valley_Pan_Gasket/ES11826/
and this is the one that came off 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Valley_Pan_Gasket/ES1969800/
any help would be great!!!!!!!!!!! i hope i didnt break anything !!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Your car should have come with the valley pan, that doesn't really do much besides keep things out of the valley as far as I know. 

Although you could have run into issues with the intake manifold not sealing correctly. This would cause the car to run poorly if its not sealed, torqued correctly, or used new gaskets. 

Jason


----------

